# please identify this fish.....



## Unbeatable (Mar 3, 2008)

I took this pic by my cell phone....so, don't care about the quality....


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Appears to be a Pygopristis Denticulata


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

need a better photo, looks like a normal red to me.


----------



## Unbeatable (Mar 3, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Appears to be a Pygopristis Denticulata


it's not a normal red, i promise....i have normal red now.......


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i would probably lean more towards a dent just by looking at the mouth, but a better pic would be nice


----------



## Unbeatable (Mar 3, 2008)

does anyone has the picture of "Pygopristis Denticulata"? please post it, thanks


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

check this out opefe info


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

maknwar said:


> need a better photo, looks like a normal red to me.


Going by the red on the fins I would lean more towards a dent.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yup...Pygopristis denticulata. One of these days Im going to put together a large tank with a group of these guys....really cool fish imo.


----------



## Unbeatable (Mar 3, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Yup...Pygopristis denticulata. One of these days Im going to put together a large tank with a group of these guys....really cool fish imo.


oh really? then i beg you to upload some pics.....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Unbeatable said:


> Appears to be a Pygopristis Denticulata


it's not a normal red, i promise....i have normal red now.......
[/quote]

normal reds are "pygocentrus nattereri" not Pygopristis Denticulata


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Unbeatable said:


> Yup...Pygopristis denticulata. One of these days Im going to put together a large tank with a group of these guys....really cool fish imo.


oh really? then i beg you to upload some pics.....
[/quote]

Well google it your self.... To GG and all the others it's like us throwing you a gold fish can you tell me what it is??????????? well your on a piranha site most of us take 2 seconds to look at a piranha tell you what it is the challenge is to figour out where it came from..... so take our advise and what you got in front of you is a dent period.


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Here's some dents I used to have.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Captive Herps said:


> Yup...Pygopristis denticulata. One of these days Im going to put together a large tank with a group of these guys....really cool fish imo.


oh really? then i beg you to upload some pics.....
[/quote]

Well google it your self.... To GG and all the others it's like us throwing you a gold fish can you tell me what it is??????????? well your on a piranha site most of us take 2 seconds to look at a piranha tell you what it is the challenge is to figour out where it came from..... so take our advise and what you got in front of you is a dent period.
[/quote]

Period? You wanna bet $1000 on it? Wouldnt you like to see some better pics before you say period?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

maknwar said:


> Period? You wanna bet $1000 on it? Wouldnt you like to see some better pics before you say period?


Relax...CH may be getting a bit cocky, but there is no need to get defensive or confrontational. He wasn't even replying to your post.

All signs do point to Pygopristis denticulata...nothing I see indicates an RBP. The prominent vertical eye band and mouth shape combined with fin coloration (particularly tailfin) are all indicative of a dent.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

BioTeAcH said:


> Period? You wanna bet $1000 on it? Wouldnt you like to see some better pics before you say period?


Relax...CH may be getting a bit cocky, but there is no need to get defensive or confrontational. He wasn't even replying to your post.

All signs do point to Pygopristis denticulata...nothing I see indicates an RBP. The prominent vertical eye band and mouth shape combined with fin coloration (particularly tailfin) are all indicative of a dent.
[/quote]

I wasnt getting definsive, just wanted to keep the ID open. No hard feelings CH.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Its body shape and color patterns looks like P. denticulatus but the jaw looks a little big. One dead giveaway would be the shape of its teeth but you'll need some real good closeup photos.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Captive Herps said:


> Yup...Pygopristis denticulata. One of these days Im going to put together a large tank with a group of these guys....really cool fish imo.


oh really? then i beg you to upload some pics.....
[/quote]

Well google it your self.... To GG and all the others it's like us throwing you a gold fish can you tell me what it is??????????? well your on a piranha site most of us take 2 seconds to look at a piranha tell you what it is the challenge is to figour out where it came from..... so take our advise and what you got in front of you is a dent period.
[/quote]
Relax CH...I think all he was saying is that he would like to see a picture of a group of these fish together....because it really is a nice looking tank. I almost talked mashunter into shipping me his 9 he had for sale....Im still pissed about that..lol.

Anyways...I dont have any pictures...but I am sure there are some around.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey im just reading this guy as he is degrading us I can just look at that pic for 2 seconds and say Dent... most of all the pics we see it's clear it's what ever in the first 2 seconds.... GG and you guys have been here for a long time and seen so many fish it's like black and white to you..... so for somone not taking your word, well not sure how you keep your cool on this but I made my statement.

and that 1000$ bet sure easy money.... want to bet on with my rhom.... he is looking more like a dimond rhom to me now.... and id love to put a bet on what he might turn out to be supost to be a black Xingu but he is changing all the time and makes me wonder with all the purple and the new changes ill get up some new pics soon..... with the changes.... might be very interesting...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Captive Herps said:


> Hey im just reading this guy as he is degrading us I can just look at that pic for 2 seconds and say Dent... most of all the pics we see it's clear it's what ever in the first 2 seconds.... GG and you guys have been here for a long time and seen so many fish it's like black and white to you..... so for somone not taking your word, well not sure how you keep your cool on this but I made my statement.


Us? He hasnt even posted since your little rant...so how is he degrading us? And I dont feel he degraded anyone...he simply asked for some pictures of a dentic so he could compare it to his fish. IDing these fish is not the most accurate science in the world...especially when you are doing it with a picture....so I dont mind people questioning my call...Ive been wrong before and will be wrong again...it isnt a big deal.


> and that 1000$ bet sure easy money.... want to bet on with my rhom.... he is looking more like a dimond rhom to me now.... *and id love to put a bet on what he might turn out to be supost to be* a black Xingu but he is changing all the time and makes me wonder with all the purple and the new changes ill get up some new pics soon..... with the changes.... might be very interesting...


Ill bet as much as you want that he turns out to be S. rhombeus.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Ill bet as much as you want that he turns out to be S. rhombeus.


Free bragging rights.....


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

GG this link is for you http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry2152798


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I was right...looks like S. rhombeus.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 04:32 PM
> I was right...looks like S. rhombeus.


Correct









The fish in the beginning of this thread is Pygopristis denticulata.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I was right...looks like S. rhombeus.


Damn I do tell everyone you are amazing...


----------

